# Japanese Moss Balls/brackish water shrimp tank



## Eric Thibodeau (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks to share your experience with us!
I didnt knew you could put it in Brackish water

Eric


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

That's awesome, I thought they would do well, what's the specific gravity in the tank?


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

*Sorry, dunno.*

I purchased my shrimp in May from a guy in WA state. He sells the "conditioner" packs as he describes them with the shrimp. I plan on eventually asking him about spec. so I can hopefully buy them around here and save shipping. 

Here are the general guidelines for Hawaiian Red Shrimp off of Stockly's Aquariums of Hawaii: 

 gravity range of 1.008-1.012.

Obviously, I wouldn't throw a prized, huge Moss Ball in there to see. I used a "baby" that I separated gently from one of my larger balls.

Hope that tiny info. helps.


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

*nearly a year later and the moss ball is doing OK*

It does get some of the brown algae on it from time to time now. I just gently brush it off with a toothbrush. The specific gravity varies from 1.012-1.014. The shrimp treat it like just like the small black lava rocks in their container. They crawl over it, picking things off it, but don't eat it.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Those shrimp are great. I had a little colony of them back in the day.

You could put a mangrove tree in there too with them.


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

*update*

Since posting this, Marimo in brackish tanks are all over the place...supposedly they can go up to 1.009, which is what I'm at now. However, I have had it as high as 1.012 and didn't notice a difference. I have now had it as low as 1.008 with no difference. Never fertilized--nor the two big ones. Purchased Nutrafin plant grow last week as my spring water may not be giving them all they need even though they look great. Tiny drop with water changes. Wonder what it will do...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Koi... Do you still have the opae ula and the brackish tank? Are the moss balls still alive and growing? 

I didn't know there are other opae ula keepers in Washington. Is he near Seattle? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------

